# Where are the stickies?!?!?!?!!?



## Hashbaz (Apr 23, 2006)

Where are the stickies for this forum? 

What I would like to do is essentially a regular high light planted tank (modified EI dosing, Ecocomplete etc) except only have a few inches of water. I'm looking to plant hemigraphis traians, lobelia cardinalis, Alternanathera reinikii and other "aquarium" plants that can be grown emersed.

Would this be considered a paludarium? I'm lost as to how to search for the basic info on what I want to do.

Thanks.


----------

